# Call collecting continued......



## 220swift

Continuation of the seriuos hobby post.....

I ended this weekend with 11 calls purhased. 10 vintage and 1 new...








DAN THOMPSON( still checking on actual age, packaging looks new style







FAULK'S







1 FAULK'S 3 BURNHAM BROTHERS







HERTER'S







WEEMS







DAN THOMPSON







WEEMS







JENKINS(new call)


----------



## El Gato Loco

NICE!!!! Did you see this one?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Olts-T20-Fox-Coyote-Predator-Call-NEW-in-BOX-/251056399469?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3a7420a46d#ht_500wt_1156


----------



## 220swift

Ya I did Chris, I'm looking into the value, seems on the high side for an Olt. Thanks


----------



## 220swift

Chris Miller said:


> NICE!!!! Did you see this one?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/...d#ht_500wt_1156


Chris, this is a good one to kind of date. If you look real close at the box you can see the address. Notice at the address end there is no Zip Code. That gives a good idea that's this call is pre July 1st, 1963 because that's the date Zip Codes went into effect.


----------



## youngdon

Nice calls Mike. That's good information on the zip. I noticed the weems wild call (second to last ) has fort worth 11 tex. And aside from the no zip and 3 letter abbreviation it's made in the same town (FW) as the Thomas call above it. The Weems above the Thomas has a Dallas address. I know the two are right next door to each other now but did their borders abut back then, or did they move.


----------



## Rick Howard

Mike where did you find all the information on the calls? Is there a book or website you use?


----------



## 220swift

youngdon said:


> Nice calls Mike. That's good information on the zip. I noticed the weems wild call (second to last ) has fort worth 11 tex. And aside from the no zip and 3 letter abbreviation it's made in the same town (FW) as the Thomas call above it. The Weems above the Thomas has a Dallas address. I know the two are right next door to each other now but did their borders abut back then, or did they move.


Good catch Don, I also noticed when I labeled the pictures, I put Dan Thompson under the actual Dwight Thomas call. The info I have tells me Dwight move the businees to Irving, Texas in 1964 and then moved again in1968 to Winnsboro, Texas. The Weems calls were made in Ft Worth and the pictured Wally Tabor Safari model was shipped out of Dallas


----------



## 220swift

Stonegod said:


> Nice calls!!! But I got to ask.......why did we continue the serious hobby thread.......did we run out of room?lol maybe a call collecting forum would be in order since there seems to be a lot of interest??


I just decided to start a new post because of the interest the other post was drawing. If Chris likes this info maybe we could start a new topic under the Predator Calls topic.


----------



## 220swift

itzDirty said:


> Mike where did you find all the information on the calls? Is there a book or website you use?


I bought a book "Predator Calls The First Fifty Years". 300 pages of facts and information. I'm always looking for other books on the same subject for corroborating information.


----------



## Rick Howard

That will be my first purchase in call collecting. I use to collect Ping putters at one time. The zip code stuff was important on those too. Interesting how that stuff can date an object and effect the value.


----------



## 220swift

As I was reading through that book this weekend, I was pleased to find two pages about Rich Cronk and his calls. I just found that interesting.


----------



## Rick Howard

I guy can hope to read his name in a book someday....


----------



## bones44

A truly great collection you have there Mike. Thanks for sharing. I used to collect spurs for years and had the same passion until the recession hit. I love finding the info and background on these sorts of things. Very interesting, especially on the zip code. I was never aware of that.


----------



## 220swift

bones44 said:


> A truly great collection you have there Mike. Thanks for sharing. I used to collect spurs for years and had the same passion until the recession hit. I love finding the info and background on these sorts of things. Very interesting, especially on the zip code. I was never aware of that.


I love western collectables and have a few items. Always thought I would buy more spurs, but OMG the prices went through the roof. I do have one complete set and one partcial set of Heston NFR belt buckles.


----------



## Rick Howard

Yes. Material makes a difference. Usually the more dense the material the crisper the sound. There is a lot more in play for sound than just the material though. I would say that the potential for some material is better than others.


----------



## prairiewolf

I would pick wood as #1, bone & horn #2, plastic #3. Notice I didnt put ivory. Ivory is very expensive and I would only use it in Show quality calls, not for the working call. My opinion only!!


----------



## Rick Howard

I am in the same boat as Ed but would add that plastic is too general of term. Is there a particular synthetic you are wondering about? Acrylic is the best of all the synthetics in my opinion. I have seen some calls made with delrin and corian also. I have not heard their sound though. I assume we are talking about the call body and not the toneboards also.


----------



## prairiewolf

If you really get down to it. The material does make a little difference in sound, and there are some very very good delrin (plastic) calls. IMO the barrel size and hole size is what I change to make a call be lower and softer sound. A call with a long barrel will not be as loud as some short barrels. I tested this with a closed reed inserted in an arrow shaft and slid it back and forth when I was coming up with one of my key chain calls. It was very surprising.


----------



## 220swift

Very good discussion guy's, keep it going. I can talk to the history side of calls, but you guys are the practical aspect of calls. I hope this brings in more of the call makers for their opinions.


----------



## Rick Howard

That is funny you say that Ed. I was playing with making a larger howler. Something Deep and loud. I had the same issue with the larger barrel. As you told me I made the exhaust a little narrower and belled it out a little. Thanks for that by the way. Then went for a thicker gauge .014 reed. This got my volume up but makes it harder to blow. Still searching for the right mix now. I had to put it aside as I am getting busy with work these days. Spare time went to make the small howler and the distress call. I am sorry I forgot to give you credit for that with the howler I had Don test for me.


----------



## Yotehntr

Stonegod said:


> Does the material used for the call make a difference in the quality of the sound? eg.......does a ivory call sound/work any better than the same call made out of wood, bone or horn?


It's been my experience as far as natural materials that the Ivory and horn are the better for toneboards... to bring the antler up to the same standard I have it "stabilized"... (that is impregnated with acrylic resin). The Ivory does have a slightly crisper sound to it IMO, that's going by the toneboards I've made myself. I'd rank the buffalo horn a close 2nd. The stabilized antler is a close 3rd, but unstabilized it loses a lot of quality. Wood toneboards are excellent too... I lean towards the denser varieties on those... snakewood is killer, African blackwood, or ebony and then any stabilized wood. There are many ways to get a little more from a toneboard... seems like every 100 or so I learned another cool trick to get a little more out of 'em. The length of the reed means more than you can imagine... If to long it's a strain to get it to sound, the volume will stink too... if too short, they just die... there's a sweet spot, and I've thrown a ton of 'em away over cutting! lol I'll stop there.

As far as the barrel materials... it depends mostly on the finish. I can't tell much difference between woods with my CA finish... if I put an oil finish on 'em the sound is softer or more mellow. Have you ever used a call with gloves on?... the cotton sucks the sound out of a call... change to bare hands and the call is much louder.


----------



## prairiewolf

Rick, you dont have to give me credit on anything with your calls, your the one doing everything on them all the credit is yours. Good work buddy and keep it up and I am glad to answer any questions I can and I am sure all the other callmakers would do the same on here.


----------



## 220swift

Well the calls I'm buying are starting to arrive. Would anyone like to see a picture with a brief description of the vintage calls?


----------



## youngdon

I certainly would !


----------



## prairiewolf

Sure would!!


----------



## 220swift

OK guys, I'll get started this weekend.


----------



## Antlerz22

220swift said:


> Well the calls I'm buying are starting to arrive. Would anyone like to see a picture with a brief description of the vintage calls?


 Say DUH!! LOL


----------



## Rick Howard

Yeah I want pics!

Mike your call is almost done. Should be Tuesday or Wednesday depending on how quick the finish dries. It has its first coats all done. I will get the last coat on Monday and buff it on Tuesday or Wednesday. These out of town work weekends are getting pretty old and taking me away from call making.


----------



## 220swift

Thanks for the update, don't worry about time frame. You get it done when the time is right for you, I'm not going anywhere,lol. I will start posting the vintage calls this afternoon.


----------



## 220swift

OK guys here's the first:








​Weems wild call​1954-1960 Lot 101 3[sup]rd[/sup] generation​The Weems (Wayne and Bowen) Company first produced calls in 1954. The Wild Call was the first production and was made of walnut with a clear finish. They used a Wintriss metal reed. As you can see on the label, early calls didn't mention coyotes and rarely did. The address is pre 1963 zip code with the three letter state abbreviation. The 11 indicates old northeast Ft. Worth neighborhood Post Office. Zip code later setup as 7 for Texas, 61 for Ft. Worth and 11 as the Post Office (76111).

The Weems calls won all three places in the 1957 and 1959 World's Championship Varmint Callers Contest. Bowen Weems won that event in 1963.

The 3[sup]rd[/sup] generation call above is best identified by the wider mouth and an internal taper of the barrel. When I get a 1[sup]st[/sup] or 2[sup]nd[/sup] generation, I'll post a picture showing the differences and more details of those early calls.
1960 Weems went to the All-Call and switched to plastic.

The Weems Company was sold to Bonner Enterprises (Don Bonner).


----------



## 220swift

Stonegod said:


> Brief description???LOL.....that was great!!!! Keep them coming!!!........please! When you said you collected spurs, you're talking about riding/show spurs?


no working spurs


----------



## 220swift

​
Faulk's Game Calls​Models P-60 and P-60A​P-60 mid to late 1950's P-60A 1960's​
Faulk's call started production in the early to mid-1950's. These calls are wood with metal reeds. The P-60 pictured is the 2[sup]nd[/sup] version. The P-60A was different for its time because of an adjustable reed. The enclosed reed has an o-ring which can be moved up and down the reed to produce different sounds.


----------



## 220swift

Stonegod said:


> Working spurs as in..........oh heck what's a "working spur"?


spurs that would be worn while working on a ranch. no fancy engraving or oversized rawels like on show/parade spurs.








The pair on the right are not rusty, that dirt from the last time I used them.


----------



## 220swift

Stonegod said:


> Thanks for the info, I have a pair of engraved show spurs that a ex left behind that I'm thinking of selling and was hoping you could give me some advice.......but unfortunatly that's not your cup of tea.


PM me a picture and I'll talk to a buddy of mine that's a little more involved in that kind.


----------



## 220swift

OK back to the calls...








​Burnham Brothers​Left call is a model S-2 close range fox call.​Right call is a model C-3 long range fox call.​
Burnham Brothers (Murry and Winston) started production calls in 1952, however they made calls for people in the late 1940's. These two calls were sold as a set with a 45 rpm record (do not have) and judging from the instructions these calls pictured were made sometime 1963 or later. The address on the instruction has a zip code. The C-3 call on the right first appeared on the market in 1958 with the S-2 not to long after. The S-2 sounds are all the way from a very soft raspy rabbit to an even softer rodent squeak depending on the bite pressure made on the call. I was amazed at the ease of use of the S-2 even with the age of it. The C-3 has an internal metal reed and the S-2 has a very thin plastic type of membrane. The S-2 call reminds me of putting a large blade of grass between my thumbs when I was a kid.


----------



## bones44

Stonegod said:


> Thanks for the info, I have a pair of engraved show spurs that a ex left behind that I'm thinking of selling and was hoping you could give me some advice.......but unfortunatly that's not your cup of tea.


PM me Geoff. I'm sure I can help. I use to collect and make spurs.


----------



## bones44

I can't believe that some of these are still around and with paperwork. Nice grab Mike.


----------



## Rick Howard

Nice calls Mike. You have me glued to the thread. I like the cigar labels. Tom I was thinking the same thing. I would never think to save the box or the paper work with my calls. I toss that stuff in the bin right away.


----------



## 220swift

Part of today's package problem is most calls come in a blister pack so when you open the package it's already damaged.


----------



## Antlerz22

220swift said:


> Part of today's package problem is most calls come in a blister pack so when you open the package it's already damaged.


 Its by design, that way collectors are forced to leave them intact and buy another for use as well!!


----------



## 220swift

Good point


----------



## youngdon

I'd guess it has more to do with facing in the store(you can't miss that call with a brightly colored paper insert hanging full face compared to a small box on a shelf) cost, and durability


----------



## 220swift

_Thanks SG......_


----------



## 220swift

​





​
Faulk's​P-60​
This is a nice addition of the P-60 with a box and instructions. If you look at the box it shows reference to ducks and geese, never predator even though they sold the predator calls in that box. Faulk's were duck, goose and raccoon calling champions, but was never a predator call champion.


----------



## prairiewolf

Very interesting, That Burnham Brothers S-2 was also a quail call, at least I have one that looks just like it.


----------



## 220swift

​
Herter's​Stage 1​Wintress metal reed​Herter's started production in 1954. This call was made sometime after July 1st, 1963 because of the zip code in the address on the box and the instruction booklet. The instruction booklet is a 15 page calling guide. It covers everything from the setup to game tracks and types of animals that can be called complete with black and white pictures. Very interesting read. Unfortunately, someone wrote on the box. Both top and bottom. Takes away from the value.

I've got an offer out on a complete set of Stage 1, 2 and 3 calls. If that happens I'll post a picture of the three together.


----------



## 220swift

prairiewolf said:


> Very interesting, That Burnham Brothers S-2 was also a quail call, at least I have one that looks just like it.


You are correct. They sold it both ways. Good catch!


----------



## 220swift

​
Little Buddie​Metal reed​Ya you're right. They look like ink pen tops​These are the newer style of the "Little Buddie" predator calls invented by Willis Kent sometime in the late 1980's. These calls were used to win the 1988, 1989 and 1990 National Predator Calling Championships. They were also used to win second place in the 1989 and 1990 Pro Division.

These calls are now being marketed by Finley Furs out of Texas.

Red one is the cottontail sound and the blue is a jackrabbit. I was amazed at the volume of sound that came out of these little calls.


----------



## prairiewolf

Herter"s use to be my favorite place to order hunting supplies. I still have an arrow fletcher made by them. That stage 1,2 and 3 will be a great catch if you get them, GOOD LUCK !!


----------



## prairiewolf

Mike have you seen this one: I know its a crow but its 1934
http://www.ebay.com/itm/EX-ANTIQUE-WOOD-HOOSIER-CROW-CALL-2pc-BOX-PAPERS-DELPHI-INDIANA-FROM-1934-/390419786564?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item5ae6d52b44


----------



## 220swift

prairiewolf said:


> Mike have you seen this one: I know its a crow but its 1934
> http://www.ebay.com/...=item5ae6d52b44


That would be a great call to have. I'm really trying to keep it focused on predator calls only. It would be real easy to go over board. Thanks for pointing it out. It was good to see.


----------



## Rick Howard

Mike do you intended to use these calls or just for collecting? I kinda want to buy some to use and collect but I feel that might be taboo.


----------



## 220swift

itzDirty said:


> Mike do you intended to use these calls or just for collecting? I kinda want to buy some to use and collect but I feel that might be taboo.


I'm going to use some. If it's a vintage call new in the box, no I won't use it. Some of these old calls have a great sound.


----------



## Rick Howard

Well I started making calls so I would stop buying them. Looks like I shot right off the paper on that one! I am looking at calls now. Gonna have to sell a few more clubs.


----------



## bones44

Thanks for sharing these Mike ! Really love to see how things used to be made and the pride behind them.


----------



## 220swift

I'll be posting some more this week, along with a couple of unique items.


----------



## 220swift

OK, as I promised. Here are two items I've recently added to the collection. Not calls, but related to predator calling.

This is a 1977 Jim Dougherty Varmint Hunter's Digest. A very interesting read. As he talks about calling, he stresses the need for a good setup. It sounds just like the conversations we have today. About the only things that have changed since this publication are all the different types of calls and the technology, and of course the advancement of the rifles (AR platforms). Calling techniques have not changed that much.








This item is an original invoice from the Weems Company for 4 calls dated February 23, 1953. I'm going to frame this item and make it the center piece of the call display.


----------



## youngdon

Nice items Mike, that invoice will look good framed.


----------



## 220swift

Mallardtone Game Call Company​First production in 1955​Black Walnut​Early calls used Wintress reeds current calls use JC Products reeds​
Mallardtone was started by O.H. Rasmussen and is currently ran by John Rasmussen some three generations later. The first calls had "Fox Call" on the barrel and was changed to the current "Predator Call". The reed was inserted into a wooden dowel and then attached inside the barrel.
These two calls (1 predator and 1 deer) came as a set, but I was after the predator call. Both of these calls are pre 1963.








This is a special call for me. The two calls below are the same. The one on the left is the one I just purchased. The one on the right is the first predator call I bought in 1970 at a garage sale for 50 cents. That was the only predator call I used for years until I bought a P.S. Olt T-20 which I also still have, but that's another post. I still really like the raspy sound the old call makes, but does tend to freeze up in cold weather like most older enclosed reed calls.








If anyone would come across one of these calls with "Fox Call", "St. Croix" or "Abercrombie and Fitch" branded on the barrel, I would like to make you an offer.


----------



## 220swift

A correction to the Mallardtone post.

Mallardtone was aquired by Ridgemont Outdoors in June 2011:

http://www.ridgemontoutdoors.com/


----------



## Rick Howard

Mike when you get your collection display all set up will you take a picture of it for us?


----------



## Rick Howard

You have a collection of privates..... weirdo! A call collection would be way better! LOL


----------



## bones44

You two are killing me ! LOL He got ya there Geoff. Mike, those are some awesome catches you have there ! Enjoy them. Keep on sharing as I love to see all this history.


----------



## Rick Howard

Yeah I am with Tom. This thread is most interesting. The history is cool and the pictures are excellent.


----------



## bones44

LMAO :-0

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Rick Howard

Sorry Mike.... Larry...... Curly..... and Moe will let you get back to call collecting stuff now. LOL!


----------



## 220swift

itzDirty said:


> Sorry Mike.... Larry...... Curly..... and Moe will let you get back to call collecting stuff now. LOL!


No problem, I've enjoyed the humor....lol. I should have more to post later this weekend. Right now trying to track down a call I bought for $40.00 and the seller says they shipped through USPS more than 10 days ago and no where to be found. I wish people would not use the USPS, they are just da*% incompetent. 
.


----------



## bones44

True mike, unfortunately the closest place to me is like 35 miles from here.

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Rick Howard

I have had the best luck with USPS. UPS lost or broke several golf clubs on me. USPS everything always showed up and in the condition it left. I only shipped fedex once.... they were most expensive for the clubs.


----------



## 220swift

My concern now is the seller never really shipped or even had the call at all. Im really starting to think I've been taken.


----------



## Antlerz22

220swift said:


> My concern now is the seller never really shipped or even had the call at all. Im really starting to think I've been taken.


 Wait a few more days--then post negative feedback on the website hosting those sales on that particular seller and as to why.


----------



## youngdon

The seller should have a reciept to show you Mike, and IMO has an obligation to see that it gets to you. They should have it insured and tracked.IMO it's on them.


----------



## 220swift

Antlerz22 said:


> The seller should have a reciept to show you Mike, and IMO has an obligation to see that it gets to you. They should have it insured and tracked.IMO it's on them.


No response to my communications now.[/color]


----------



## prairiewolf

What website Mike ? We should all make sure to avoid it.


----------



## youngdon

I agree, post the site.


----------



## Rick Howard

I keep receipts with tracking info for everything I ship. In the event something does not show up. I can prove to the seller... and the post office that something went wrong in the shipping. Either way it should be on the seller to get to the bottom of the situation. So if they won't help you any further than saying.... we shipped it... here is the tracking number, than you should ask for a receipt that shows that tracking number was paid for. They should be able to scan it an email it to you easy enough. If they can't show you that. Then your concerns may be true.


----------



## Hortontoter

If you payed with PayPal you are in luck. If not you are truely at the mercy of the seller.

We have sold on eBay for 14 years and shipped every package (thousands of them) via USPS and have never lost a package. That speaks volumes in my opinion. If you buy anything online I suggest paying with PayPal, because you as the buyer have the upper hand in a lost parcel. As a seller we like PayPal as each parcel gets Delivery Confirmation for a mere 19 cents. Cuts down on buyers that would think about scamming by saying they never recieved an item.


----------



## Lonehowl

I prefer USPS as well. Tracking is not as good as UPS, but its a lot cheaper for shipping small items, like calls. Have not had any major problems. 
Mark


----------



## bones44

As goofy as they can be sometimes I've only ever had one item get lost and found 3 mos. later. I agree with the Paypal as I've paid for a saddle once through Ebay and the person claimed they had shipped it. Never showed up. Contacted Paypal and got my money back. Took a bit but they came through for me. Hope it all works out for you Mike.


----------



## 220swift

Well not the outcome I wanted, but the problem is resolved. To answer most questions, this purchase was through a web site with multiple vendors. Kind of like Ebay but more geared towards antiques. Etsy.com is the site. All emails back from that site indicated they've had problems with that seller before and have removed the seller from their site. I've also received a refund on the credit card. I guess I was kind of lucky this time, but would have rather had the call. This is the one I missed out on.









I've been buying and selling on Ebay since the early 2000's. I've shipped many items also. I preffer UPS, but everyones right on small packages USPS is much cheaper. Anyway problem resolved.


----------



## youngdon

I'm glad things worked out for you Mike. Did the site have a seller rating system in place, and did it reflect their prior problems with that seller?


----------



## 220swift

Yes they do but I can't tell you what that seller's rating was. I'm going to have to pay better attention to those things. I always look at the sellers rating on Ebay so you'd think I would have looked at that one too. It was the first time I did any business with that site's sellers.


----------



## youngdon

Lesson learned ! Thanks for sharing it Mike, you may have saved a good many people from the same fate.


----------



## Rick Howard

Glad you got your money back at least. I am not expert.... But something looks off with that call anyway..... It is in really good condition for its age. I would have been suspicious of a fake or refinishing job there. From my understanding, back then they probably would have used linseed oil and wax on calls. That stuff requires reapplication every so often regardless of use. If you used it a lot then you would have to do it more. That call looks like someone kept too good.... Am I making sense or just talking rubbish?


----------



## prairiewolf

Mike, have you seen this one?
http://www.ebay.com/itm/290719906051?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## Lonehowl

Thats a cool Weems setup. Glad it all got resolved. 
Mark


----------



## 220swift

itzDirty said:


> Glad you got your money back at least. I am not expert.... But something looks off with that call anyway..... It is in really good condition for its age. I would have been suspicious of a fake or refinishing job there. From my understanding, back then they probably would have used linseed oil and wax on calls. That stuff requires reapplication every so often regardless of use. If you used it a lot then you would have to do it more. That call looks like someone kept too good.... Am I making sense or just talking rubbish?


Rick, you're right that most call used a rubbed linseed or wax finish, however Weems used a clear coat. Another reason they were considered a top line call back then. I've seen many Weems that are in that condition. Good catch on the finish.


----------



## 220swift

prairiewolf said:


> Mike, have you seen this one?
> http://www.ebay.com/...984.m1438.l2649


I had not until now. Thanks Ed, I'm all over it now. Same setup as the one I lost out on.


----------



## bones44

Glad to hear it all worked out Mike. There are some real winners out there at times. Good luck on the other one !


----------



## 220swift

Thanks Tom!!


----------



## yotehd

*220swift there is a couple of the weems like that on ebay rite now .*


----------



## 220swift

yotehd said:


> *220swift there is a couple of the weems like that on ebay rite now .*


I bought the one yesterday and have not found anymore Wally Tabor models on there now. If there's a link you could post, I would love to take a look.


----------



## yotehd

sorry i cant i snatched it myself.Hope where not bidding against each other on calls to much.


----------



## 220swift

yotehd said:


> sorry i cant i snatched it myself.Hope where not bidding against each other on calls to much.


not to worry. How many vintage/new calls do you have?


----------



## Rick Howard

Yote Make sure you post those pictures for....... Mike to see...... LOL


----------



## bones44

You'll have to show him the electronic ones too yotehed. These guys will get a real kico out of them !!

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Rick Howard

Tom I see you are using Tapatalk a lot lately...... Are you riding your tractor while texting?


----------



## bones44

Haven't had alot of free time. I check in when I get a few minutes. You know I can't stay away. Lol

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## youngdon

It's because of our charm isn't it Tom ?


----------



## bones44

Always Don and don't forget the infinite wisdom....


----------



## youngdon

And good looks....


----------



## 220swift

_less filling......_


----------



## yotehd

220swift said:


> not to worry. How many vintage/new calls do you have?


I think im in the area of 50 vintage calls.Newer calls mainly customs around 200.Ecalls vintage and newer i dont want to scare myself lol


----------



## 220swift

That's a great collection, I like the J.S. above.


----------



## Rick Howard

How about those RH calls?..... wink wink.... LOL


----------



## bones44

Definitely the good looks Don ! BTW love the avatar pic









Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Lonehowl

Wow! Nice!


----------



## yotehd

Heres one batch of calls.I am in process of moving so hopefully when i get setup in new house i will take some more pics.









Also 220 swift look at item 320922857982 taber no box


----------



## Rick Howard

Nice Mike! I have to admit I am a little disappointed though................ I did not even make the photo! Looks like I am back to the drawing board. LOL


----------



## 220swift

OK kids, got the stores caught up so I'm putting together some more call info with pictures. I've made a few purchases and missed out on a few. I've recently watched several vintage predator calls bring over $100.00 and one went for $260.00. There seems to be an upswing in call collecting (predator) over the last few weeks. More and more lookers and bidders.

Stay tuned!!


----------



## youngdon

LOL Like since you posted this thread !!


----------



## Antlerz22

You might have a secret competitor/s here--heck one of them identified himself already!!!


----------



## prairiewolf

Ive been watching them but not bidding or buying. Those circe calls have really been going high.


----------



## Rick Howard

Watching. No buying though.


----------



## Antlerz22

Got my call itzy--thanks, its a bit deeper than I'm used to but will tune accordingly. The body is beautiful, and has a nice satin finish. Got back last night, so thats why I didnt respond sooner. Thanks again!!


----------



## Rick Howard

Thank you Ralph. You should be able to get it a little higher pitch by moving down the toneboard slightly and/or using your teeth. That is part of the reason I make the toneboard that length. If that still does not do it let me know. I was very pleased when that one came off the lathe. The wavy grain really caught my eye. Thanks again.


----------



## 220swift

Stonegod said:


> In my orginal thread about call collecting you stated that you had about 21 new and vintage calls.........how many do you have now?


43


----------



## Rick Howard

Will you hurry up on that move then! We want to see the pic of your man cave with the calls displayed! LOL


----------



## 220swift

you're confussing me with yotehd, he's the one moving, but I will get you a picture of my man cave


----------



## 220swift

youngdon said:


> LOL Like since you posted this thread !!


sometimes I wonder.....lol

If you google "predator call collecting" this post comes up as the fourth choice.


----------



## Rick Howard

Sorry Mike! Twice! LOL. Must be time to get the eyes checked.


----------



## 220swift

itzDirty said:


> Sorry Mike! Twice! LOL. Must be time to get the eyes checked.


No problem, I said the same thing about my eyes when you changed to your new avatar....LOL


----------



## 220swift

Guys, didn't want you to think I was ignoring this post. I spent most of the last 24 hour on the phone with the care facility where my mom is. Last week we started hospice for her and as of this morning hospice is giving her 24 to 48 hours of life left. The wife and I are packing up and getting ready to head to Iowa where mother is. I'll resume posting in a few days.


----------



## prairiewolf

Sorry to hear that Mike, our prayers go with you.


----------



## youngdon

I'm sorry to hear of this Mike. You have my number, don't hesitate to use it. I'll say a few for your Mom and your entire family.


----------



## bones44

Very sorry to hear this Mike. Your family is in my thoughts.









Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hassell

Yes - From our family to yours- our regards and prayers.


----------



## 220swift

Everyone,

Thank you for your kind words. We've been expecting this for a while, still does not make it any easier. I'll just be very relieved when she's finally at peace.

Mike


----------



## Antlerz22

Sad news indeed, hope you make it there for a final visit /goodbye. Prayers for comfort and peace Mike, drive careful and know you and your family are in our thoughts and concerns.


----------



## Rick Howard

Sorry to hear about your mother Mike.


----------



## 220swift

Hey I'm back.

Thanks to everyone for the thoughts, prayers and well wishes. Mother passed just 6 hours after my last post here. All went very well in Iowa and it was good to see that many family members. Just to bad we can't find a better reason to get together. Looking forward to getting back into the swing here. I've got a lot to post about calls and even a surprise from an uncle in Iowa that I'm looking forward to sharing.

It's good to be back!!!!!


----------



## Rick Howard

Glad your back. Sorry for your loss. We look forward to the show and hearing from you again. Thanks for the teaser!


----------



## youngdon

It's good to have you back Mike.


----------



## Antlerz22

Glad its over for you, now just dive in here and melt your recent memories to the back of your mind. God is good and life goes on....welcome back!


----------



## hassell

Yes welcome back, the wolves have been quite active.


----------



## prairiewolf

Nice to have you back Mike.


----------



## 220swift

Thanks guys!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 220swift

Pied Piper​"The Woodsman"​Call maker A.L. Lindsey Brownwood, Texas​





​
The Woodsman call is a later model made by A.L. Lindsey. The first of this series was manufactured in 1954. This call is from that time period due to the fox logo on the barrel. Later calls did not have that logo on them. The Woodsman calls are made of Tenite plastic and have brass reeds hand wrapped with wax string on plastic tone boards. The lanyard string on this one does not appear to be sold with the call and was added sometime after it was made. The mold for the Woodsman call was reportedly destroyed by fire.

The first Pied Piper calls were made from cow horns and marketed as fox calls. Lindsey would demonstrate the early calls to ranchers and was so successful at calling he was nick named the "Modern Pied Piper".


----------



## prairiewolf

Man your getting a nice collection of vintage calls Mike!!


----------



## Rick Howard

You really are building and awesome collection. Again great thread!


----------



## bones44

Welcome back Mike and thanks for sharing all this great history !


----------



## 220swift

Circe​
First production call 1958​
"Call Of The Wild"​
Jack Cain and Lewis Mossinger call makers​





​
There will be several posts on the Circe brand due to the large number of calls produced by this company.

Circe started production in 1958 and in 1960 Jack Cain became the sole owner. Circe calls were made of wood from 1958 to 1970. They used metal reeds manufacture by a doll company. Jack Cain started tuning these reeds and later produced his own reeds. Jack sold Circe in 1980 and focused on his reed business, J.C. Products. Since then his reeds have been used in approximately 90% of all enclosed reed calls being marketed. More on J.C. Products in a later post.

The pictured calls are made of plastic. Circe calls switched to plastic in 1970. There are several shades of green used. Colors other than green were produced later.


----------



## prairiewolf

Circe calls were the only calls I used when I got started, I lived just a few mile from Goodyear, Az. I sure wish I would have saved all those wood ones I had!!


----------



## 220swift

PW, those would be worth having in todays world. I'm biding on a couple now.


----------



## hassell

220swift said:


> Circe​
> First production call 1958​
> "Call Of The Wild"​
> Jack Cain and Lewis Mossinger call makers​
> View attachment 5161​
> There will be several posts on the Circe brand due to the large number of calls produced by this company.
> 
> Circe started production in 1958 and in 1960 Jack Cain became the sole owner. Circe calls were made of wood from 1958 to 1970. They used metal reeds manufacture by a doll company. Jack Cain started tuning these reeds and later produced his own reeds. Jack sold Circe in 1980 and focused on his reed business, J.C. Products. Since then his reeds have been used in approximately 90% of all enclosed reed calls being marketed. More on J.C. Products in a later post.
> 
> The pictured calls are made of plastic. Circe calls switched to plastic in 1970. There are several shades of green used. Colors other than green were produced later.


 I have one of those, one and only one I have, has a nice sound to it.


----------



## 220swift

I've got a 3 way Circe I bought in the late 70's, just haven't found it.


----------



## Rick Howard

Mike I like NASCAR....... But this is waaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyy better! I have to get a few more tools for call making then I will be diverting the slush fund to vintage calls.


----------



## prairiewolf

Mike, do you have any of the green plastic (circe) that has the label with the Phoenix address on it?


----------



## hassell

prairiewolf said:


> Mike, do you have any of the green plastic (circe) that has the label with the Phoenix address on it?


 I'm not Mike but mine says Box 697 Goodyear Arizona.


----------



## prairiewolf

Yes and a little bit later their labels show a Phoenix address I think it was when he first sold the business or just before. Mike may know from his book.


----------



## Weasel

I'm not a collector persay, but I still have calls that I bought over the years.









Left to right: 
Burnham Bros. 2 call set with instruction record. I bought this in April of 1967. It was sent Air Mail from Marble Falls, TX to Calif. Postage was 83 cents.

Next is a Circe that was my Go-To call throughout the 70's and into 2008.

Third from left is a Weems, All Call. It came with 3 interchangable reeds.

Next is a Circe 3-way call.

Then....a Faulks predator call.

Last is a Lohman crow call.

The books were bought in the late 60's.


----------



## prairiewolf

Like I said before, I wish I would have saved my calls. Very nice calls Weasel

I too was very fond of my circe calls in the 70s


----------



## 220swift

Very nice calls Weasel!! Having the record with the two call Burnham set is very neat. I've not seen many of the complete two call with record. The Circes are very nice. Good early calls.


----------



## Antlerz22

Weasel said:


> I'm not a collector persay, but I still have calls that I bought over the years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Left to right:
> Burnham Bros. 2 call set with instruction record. I bought this in April of 1967. It was sent Air Mail from Marble Falls, TX to Calif. Postage was 83 cents.
> 
> Next is a Circe that was my Go-To call throughout the 70's and into 2008.
> 
> Third from left is a Weems, All Call. It came with 3 interchangable reeds.
> 
> Next is a Circe 3-way call.
> 
> Then....a Faulks predator call.
> 
> Last is a Lohman crow call.
> 
> The books were bought in the late 60's.


 Could you please take close ups of the weems all call, I had one back in the early eighties. If my memory serves me right it had a close in coaxer built in.


----------



## Weasel

Some had a coaxer and some did not. Mine doesn't have the coaxer.


----------



## 220swift

prairiewolf said:


> Mike, do you have any of the green plastic (circe) that has the label with the Phoenix address on it?


So far the green Circe's I've bought have all been the Goodyear, AZ labels. The early calls have the Goodyear label, while the later calls have the Phoenix labels. A Circe call with an oval Goodyear, AZ label was made prior to 1980 under Jack Cain's ownership. Labels with the Phoenix label were made 1980 or later under Jerry Johnson's ownership. In 1985 Jerry Johnson traded the Circe business to Lohman for a four wheel drive Ford pick-up.

Anyone know where the Circe name originated?


----------



## 220swift

Bill Austin​1984 first production howler​"Call Of The Coyote"​Mylar open reed​






​
Bodies are made of PVC and the mylar reeds were held in place by "greenies". The loop on the end of this call is not a factory installed item. Someone has drilled and added this loop.

The sound of this howler is not bad, but the wide reed was a little hard to get used to.


----------



## youngdon

Myu first call was a Circe It didn't have an address on it though, as it was worn off. A friend had given it to me in 1980 or 81. Unfortunately it iis long gone. I lived in Goodyear (and still go there for sushi of all things) from 2006 until 2011.


----------



## 220swift

I found these to be a little unusual. Martin Archery item #422 predator call.I contacted Martin Archery and got a response back as they last listed them in their 1999 catalog. However they had no information as to who made them or how long they sold them.








​
I'm going to open one in a few days to see what they sound like. I'll post the sounds.


----------



## Rick Howard

Those are cool. I love my martin altitude bow.


----------



## 220swift

I'm not sure the quarter in the picture really shows how small these calls are.


----------



## Rick Howard

It looks to me like it is about as long ans 2 quarters side by side.


----------



## prairiewolf

I know what you mean Mike on the quarter doesnt show the size. Here is a pic of some of my keychain calls with a quarter and when people get them 9 out of 10 say"I didnt know they were that small" LOL


----------



## bones44

You guys have some pretty amazing calls there. Thanks for sharing this stuff with us !


----------



## 220swift

Added another Mallardtone call. A Mallardtone Close Range Predator Call. This call is very near mint condition with the box(has some signs of wear) and instruction sheets......

















This is a very nice call. Late70's to early 80's vintage.


----------



## prairiewolf

Stonegod, I use a quail call alot here in Az, also a hawk call if the quail are running alot. Our gambel quail hold fair but do have a tendancy to run, now the scaled quail, they are runners for sure. Then there is the mearns quail they will let you step on them almost, but a call does work on gambel fairly well.


----------



## 220swift

Stonegod said:


> Well I learned something again today....I never know that people called pheasants or quail!!! 220swift have you actually ever come across calls for these???


Yes, I see pheasant and quail calls regularly.


----------



## youngdon

Stonegod said:


> Well I learned something again today....I never know that people called pheasants or quail!!! 220swift have you actually ever come across calls for these???


I have a quail call also SG, They do work well on the runners. Desert quail will out run all but the very experienced dog.


----------



## hassell

Stonegod said:


> Well I learned something again today....I never know that people called pheasants or quail!!! 220swift have you actually ever come across calls for these???


 They make calls for everything( even ones for calling crickets)


----------



## 220swift

Inventory night..trying to get the next calls ready of a write up....









73 calls in this picture and 16 more in transit.


----------



## youngdon

That's a nice collection you have going there Mike.


----------



## 220swift

Weems​"All-Call"​Metal reeds​





​
The Weems All-Call were first marketed in 1960. These calls are plastic material and are two piece calls. The call sections are a screw together design. The reed is mounted in a wooden cylinder with an o ring on one end. The o ring is inserted towards the bottom part of the call (outlet). The one in the picture was made after 1961 and is identified by a patent number on the barrel. Calls before 1961 had "Pat. Pending" on the barrel. Even though the box shows "Pat. Pending" the call has a patent number on it. Weems used boxes until stock was depleted. These calls had two voices with them, a cottontail and a jackrabbit distress. ​


----------



## 220swift

Stonegod said:


> Yah!!! A real nice collection!!Are those three calls above the horn, EW calls?


Yes


----------



## Antlerz22

220swift said:


> Weems​"All-Call"​Metal reeds​
> View attachment 5236​
> The Weems All-Call were first marketed in 1960. These calls are plastic material and are two piece calls. The call sections are a screw together design. The reed is mounted in a wooden cylinder with an o ring on one end. The o ring is inserted towards the bottom part of the call (outlet). The one in the picture was made after 1961 and is identified by a patent number on the barrel. Calls before 1961 had "Pat. Pending" on the barrel. Even though the box shows "Pat. Pending" the call has a patent number on it. Weems used boxes until stock was depleted. These calls had two voices with them, a cottontail and a jackrabbit distress. ​


 Yes they did, mine did and it had the built in sqeaker as well. My buddy had the little red rubber one in the lower right you have there--it was more of a squeaker as well if my memory serves me right. It was squeezed as well, between your thumb and two fingers.


----------



## 220swift

Antlerz22 said:


> Yes they did, mine did and it had the built in sqeaker as well. My buddy had the little red rubber one in the lower right you have there--it was more of a squeaker as well if my memory serves me right. It was squeezed as well, between your thumb and two fingers.


Yes Antlerz, that was called the "All-Call Dual Tone". The call in the picture has the mounting hole "boss" molded into it, but does not have a squeaker in it.

There were serveral companies that sold that red bulb rodent squeaker. That one is a Burnham Brothers.


----------



## 220swift

Crit'R Call​Major Boddicker call maker​Rocky Mountain Wildlife Products​





​
Crit'R Call was first produced in 1976 and was a redesign of the Boyton's Famous predator call after the death of Claude McCready, Boyton's maker. Major Boddicker reintroduced it with permission of Claude McCready's widow. The Crit'R Call Standard was released in December of 1976 and called the 'Poudre Piper"and was sold for $5.00. In 1977 the Crit'R Call patent was obtained. Major Boddicker became the sole owner of Crit'R Call in 1978.

The small green call is the "PeeWee" model and the large brown call is the "Magnum". These two calls were released in the summer of 1986. This "Magnum" is the "remodeled" version and was reintroduced in August of 2000. The tan colored longer call is the "Song Dog" model and was released in 1996. The "Magnum", "Song Dog" and "PeeWee" calls in this picture I bought from Major Boddicker at a gun show in Denver four or five years ago. The two orange calls I bought in the late 70's and have been my go to calls since then. Both still have the original reeds in them and work perfectly. Crit'R Calls come with spare reeds, wedge blocks and retaining bands.
It is my opinion that Major Boddicker has contributed as much to predator calling as anyone.


----------



## prairiewolf

Thats a nice collection you have Mike.


----------



## 220swift

Thanks everyone,

I think I'm going to slow down a bit on the buying for now. Going to start looking in antique stores and gun shows. Some of the calls on ebay are getting a little crazy.

I still have a lot to share though.


----------



## bones44

Awesome collection you have there Mike. Thanks for sharing a part of history.


----------



## Rick Howard

I agree, this is my favorite thread. The history of the vintage calls is great. Thanks again Mike, and everyone, for taking the time to photograph and write about these calls for us.


----------



## 220swift

coming tonight.......


----------



## Rick Howard

AHHHH! I am leaving tonight! I will just have to check in Monday...... LOL


----------



## Rick Howard

Indeed. Be back Sunday night. I forgot how much fun weekends in the summer can be!


----------



## Antlerz22

Stonegod said:


> going fishing again?


 You still dont get it SG, he already landed the fish---YOU, see he baited you with "I will post some later tonight", and when you bit, he said oppss not till sunday!! He got ya hook line and sinker---just sayin LOL


----------



## Rick Howard

Ralph I think you need to put down that bottle of jack again. You may want to recheck the couple post prior to yours. LOL


----------



## youngdon

itzDirty said:


> Indeed. Be back Sunday night.


Are you all passing that bottle ?


----------



## 220swift

E.J. Sceery Game Calls Co.​
1980 First production calls​
Ed J. Sceery call maker​









Early Sceery calls were made from wood with enclosed metal reeds. From 1981 to 1983 these wooden calls known as "Varmint-Getters" and were shipped in red cardboard tubes. Clear plastic packaging was introduced in 1984.

The call above is a later produced call and is made out of rubber with a camo finish. These were known as Sceery AP calls. These calls were different because they were basically noiseless, they did not click when hitting another call or gun stock like a wood or plastic call would. 

The metal reed in these calls is locked in placed with a two part mouth piece. This design protected the reed from problem such as falling out.


----------



## 220swift

Stonegod said:


> What material are the made of?


The body is a rubber compound and the mouth piece is a hard plastic.


----------



## 220swift

Sears Predator Call​
First production 1958​
Green Head Company call maker​
Sears Roebuck and Company predator calls were made by the Green Head Company and have the label of "Sears". Sears calls came about after J.C. Higgins name was discontinued. The barrel was turned, then a drilled dowel was glued in the barrel. The metal reed was inserted into the dowel.

Besides the two names above, Green Head Company also made calls for Wild Life, Grizzly (barrels) and Western Field.








​


----------



## 220swift

Stonegod said:


> Is that an unusual combination of materials? Can't remember seeing it before.


It was very unique in it's day, mainly because of the "noiseless" quality.


----------



## youngdon

About when was that Sears call made Mike ?


----------



## 220swift

youngdon said:


> About when was that Sears call made Mike ?


This one would probably be from the mid to late 1960's.


----------



## Antlerz22

Nice calls there, wish I had the foresight back then to buy and hold on to a few of them.


----------



## prairiewolf

I have a Sceery call with the rubber body(open reed) and my suggestion if anyone goes to buy a factory call get a Sceery, they have really good sounds.


----------



## 220swift

That's the AP-7 model, and you're right ED, for a factory call they have a very good sound.


----------



## 220swift

P.S. Olt Company​
Philip S. Olt​
Produced first predator call in 1954​
I recently posted in another topic a link to the history of the Olt Call Company that tells a brief summary of how Olt calls got started (http://psolt.com/history.html).

The Olt T-20 was the first production predator call made by the P.S. Olt Company and was marketed in 1954. This call was manufactured of a hard rubber with a brown barrel and a black plug. These calls used an enclosed mylar reed. 

Below are examples of the early years of T-20 calls. These calls range from the first 1954 to the final design in 1959. The left call is the first release in 1954, the second from the left was released in 1955. Still a brown barrel with black plug. In 1955 Olt added the "World Logo". In 1957 Olt changed the barrel to black and the plug to green, continued with the "World Logo". In 1958 the "World Logo" was removed. Colors continued to be black and green. In 1959 Olt made a slight modification in the green plug color. The T-20 has since remained unchanged. Olt has made T-20s in a camo pattern.








​







​The "World Logo"​







​A pristine 1954 with box and instructions​







​The T-20 collection so far. The second call from the right is a call I bought in the late 1970's.​


----------



## Rick Howard

Thanks Mike. I keep saying it but I really enjoy learning about these calls.


----------



## 220swift

Thanks Rick. I only wish I had more time to do research.


----------



## Rick Howard

Yeah I hear you. My season just ended. Looking for some work now..... Anybody have any leads for a washed up golf pro with a bad back.... LOL


----------



## bones44

Wow, nice collection there Mike !


----------



## 220swift

Custom call makers have always made "artsy" calls. Duck and goose calls have been turned or whittled from hard woods, engraved and embellished since the late 1800's. Predator calls became popular later and more so since the 1950's and that's when I see more custom calls being made. I think calls are first and foremost sold for their sound quality, but looks are playing a bigger and bigger role in the sale of predator calls. The really nice looking calls seem to be more popular in the last 10 to 12 years.


----------



## Lonehowl

With the internet+ availabilty of small affordable lathes in the last 12 or 13 years or so it has really taken off. It doesnt take a lathe to make calls, but it really spurred it on some imo. 
Mark


----------



## bones44

SG, if you get a chance look up some the NWTF calls they auction every year. They're truly insane for the prices they get but they go for a good cause. One sold this past spring for $15,000.00 !! Turkey calls are the rage when it comes to extreme artistry. I love looking at these old calls though. Brings back lots of memories growing up in a huge hunting family. Thanks Mike !


----------



## Rick Howard

When I build a call my order of importance is sound, function, look. I will sacrifice looks for better sound without question. It is a call and it's sound makes it a call. With out sound...... all you have is a fancy chuck of wood.


----------



## bones44

I hear ya Rick. The calls I mentioned are truly pieces of art but fully functional. The guys that make them do those sorts more for fundraising efforts and such. Kind of like gunsmith's and Master gunsmith's. The Masters have moved on to things like that.


----------



## Rick Howard

I agree Tom. I was not poking at anyone. I think most call makers, if not all, follow the same guidelines I was stating. In my opinion, once a guy has the first two details handled, the natural progression is to improve the looks. This is why my calls are not to fancy..... Yet. When I make a call, I spend a lot of time making sure the call sound and function proper. With each call that take less time as it gets easier which will leave me more time fancy it up a bit. Though I prefer a simple look, I would like to expand my skill set to cover all the basis.

To clarify, when I say function I am talking about a few things. Comfortable in your hand, Easy to blow, No lock up.


----------



## bones44

Yea, but have you moved onto making them double as a drag or a fishing lure like Prairiewolf's calls ?


----------



## bones44

I wouldn't doubt he could too ! I have a few of his calls and they're pretty sturdy.


----------



## prairiewolf

Fishing hooks attached to a call, hmmmmmmm well I guess you wouldnt loose it very easy. LOL


----------



## Rick Howard

Well now I have to try.......


----------



## 220swift

I've been told that bass are considered a predatory fish........lol


----------



## Antlerz22

prairiewolf said:


> Fishing hooks attached to a call, hmmmmmmm well I guess you wouldnt loose it very easy. LOL


 Yea and it literally could hang off your lips when not in use.


----------



## prairiewolf

Now thats a pep talk LOL

Now come SG, put your big boy pants on!!! This great nation was built on guys and firearms !!! Sure you have to spend a little money!!.... So what .. you want to be a predator hunter !!! Now get out your wallet and go buy a gun!!!! the guys on this forum are waiting!!!!!


----------



## youngdon

You buying a gun would bring tears to our eyes !


----------



## bones44

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## youngdon

Something tells me spending the money would bring many tears to SG's eyes.


----------



## 220swift

youngdon said:


> You buying a gun would bring tears to our eyes !


that would make tears run down my leg...............


----------



## 220swift

Stonegod said:


> Hortontotor might be of help, he sells vintage calls on eBay


he sells vintages calls, why didn't I know this????????????


----------



## 220swift

got it....lol

you got me all excited for a bit SG......


----------



## Rick Howard

Wow that was some pep talk! I have a few projects I am working on currently but, I did add this one is on the board. I will post some pics when I do get working on it.


----------



## Rick Howard

I am going to have to learn how to paint for this. LOL


----------



## 220swift

Sorry SG, don't want you to end up at Betty Ford...LOL. I'll see if I can add a little something tomorrow before I leave for a few days.


----------



## prairiewolf

Mike, make him suffer with the shakes unless he buys a gun!


----------



## 220swift

That's OK, he keeps giving me heartburn over this gun thing. He's probably just screwing with all of us anyway. He's probably got a safe full of guns....LOL


----------



## prairiewolf

Hey, clean out your Pm Ive been trying to PM you and it sayd you cant get any new messages


----------



## 220swift

Hey SG, I do some more calls if you'll post some pictures of your bowies......


----------



## 220swift

Sorry SG, I just got home from a 16 hour day and still have to pack the truck so I can head to the mountains in the morning. I'll get some more info going late next week.


----------



## 970TJ

220swift said:


> E.J. Sceery Game Calls Co.
> 
> 1980 First production calls​
> Ed J. Sceery call maker​
> 
> View attachment 5264
> 
> 
> Early Sceery calls were made from wood with enclosed metal reeds. From 1981 to 1983 these wooden calls known as "Varmint-Getters" and were shipped in red cardboard tubes. Clear plastic packaging was introduced in 1984.
> 
> The call above is a later produced call and is made out of rubber with a camo finish. These were known as Sceery AP calls. These calls were different because they were basically noiseless, they did not click when hitting another call or gun stock like a wood or plastic call would.
> 
> The metal reed in these calls is locked in placed with a two part mouth piece. This design protected the reed from problem such as falling out.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5265


I have one of these, and it does have a really good sound. Plus it's indestructible and quiet.

I'm liking this forum more and more.....love the older calls!


----------



## El Gato Loco

Picked up this one yesterday...


----------



## youngdon

Pre zip code..Nice !
I assume that is a different style from the one pictured on the instructions.


----------



## El Gato Loco

youngdon said:


> Pre zip code..Nice !
> I assume that is a different style from the one pictured on the instructions.


That's what I am investigating. It doesn't appear to be the correct call for the box, but I figured I would try to figure it out!


----------



## youngdon

Give 220 a shout, he has a book with descriptions and i assume pics.


----------



## 220swift

Chris,

You guys called it right. That's a Weems All-Call in a Wild Call box. Does the All-Call have a reed in the side or is it solid (little circle on the upper end).


----------



## 220swift

970TJ said:


> Did these come in a pill bottle at some point? My dad has several calls ranging from the early sixties-present, and I believe he has one of the Crit'R calls that came in a pill bottle. It's red, open reed, and has a little bulge at the exhaust end. He has the Burnham Bros. set as well and we both have and use a WF4. The next time I'm in Utah, I'll snap a pic of all of his calls.
> Have you looked into Herb's Howlers? My dad has one of his first, and I one of his last. He sold the company to his son Chris, then his son was killed in a accident (IIRC), and the business kind of dropped off. Then I came accross this forum and this thread, and I went looking, and I'll be damned Herb is back in business. From what I've read his older howlers are becoming highly collectible. I'll post a pic of mine when I get a chance.
> 
> I have one of these, and it does have a really good sound. Plus it's indestructible and quiet.
> 
> I'm liking this forum more and more.....love the older calls!


 970TJ, the Poudre Piper was the predecessor to the Crit'r Calls. That's the call that was shipped in a "pill" bottle and if it's solid red it could actually be a Boynton call. I'd really like to see a picture of that call. Also, would your father be interested in selling it?

The Herb's Howler would be another interesting picture. Herb Brusman marketed his howler after he retired from the USDA as a government trapper (1985). His howler was basically made from a modified Olt D-2 duck call and fitted to a cow horn.


----------



## 970TJ

220swift said:


> 970TJ, the Poudre Piper was the predecessor to the Crit'r Calls. That's the call that was shipped in a "pill" bottle and if it's solid red it could actually be a Boynton call. I'd really like to see a picture of that call. Also, would your father be interested in selling it?
> 
> The Herb's Howler would be another interesting picture. Herb Brusman marketed his howler after he retired from the USDA as a government trapper (1985). His howler was basically made from a modified Olt D-2 duck call and fitted to a cow horn.


I'll post a pic of my howler which was the later one, and I'll see if my dad will send pics of both his howler and CritRcall.


----------



## 220swift

Thanks 970!


----------



## 970TJ

I talked to my dad yesterday, and I was mistaken about the CritRcall. The call he has that came in a pill bottle is a Tally-Ho, which is red and looks similar to the CritRcall. He's had it for about 40 years, and it turns out its pretty rare. The red Tally-Ho was the early call, and then they changed the color. 
His Herb's howler was bought in 1987, and he has the cassette, the instructions, and the extra D2 call. He bought the "package". He has the hand written receipt as well. The Herb's howler I have, was made with horns that my dad had and sent them to Herb to make howlers out of them. Herb sent a letter saying those were the best horns he had ever seen. 
My dad is going to take some pictures to send me in the next day or two. It was nice talking to him about this as it brought back a lot if good memories, and got my 72 year old dad excited. He's going through all of his old stuff and starting to do some research. He still hunts, and is one if the best callers I've ever hunted with. His gun collection is pretty impressive as well. Remington 600's, 660's, and my favorite, a 1973 Ruger flat bolt 220 swift that was part of a short run of 1000 made in 1973. His main coyote gun is a Remington 600 in .222. Countless yotes were victims of that rifle. 
Love this forum!
I'll get pics up as soon as I can.


----------



## 220swift

970, would he be interested in selling the Tally-HO?


----------



## 970TJ

I don't think he'd sell it. I've tried to talk it out if him a few times with no luck. He's never even used it; he's a bit of a hoarder. LOL


----------



## 220swift

I understand completely. Just so you and he know, there are three different colored Tally-Ho calls on E-Bay now and their asking $99.99 each as a starting bid.


----------



## 970TJ

Are any of them the red ones? And do they have the paperwork and the pill bottle?
From what I've read the red ones are the really early calls, and the more rare ones? I have pics now, I just need to get on my computer, get them uploaded to photobucket and post them up. I may do it after I go do some calling this evening.


----------



## 220swift

No they were not red. One was yellow, one green and one black if I remember correctly. I went back a little bit ago to check on them and they were no longer on E-Bay. Now I'm puzzled, I'm sure they were on an auction and 24 hours later they are not there.


----------



## bones44

970's Dad bought em all. LOL Pretty cool your Dad still has it in him to go out and hunt. I absolutely love when mine comes out for deer camp. He usually stays at least a week and sometimes longer after my wife starts blubbering about how she doesn't want him to leave. Works every time. Thanks guys for showing and giving me some good info on such great history !


----------



## Rick Howard

970 no need for photobucket on here. Another quality feature of PT! This thread is really fun. Thanks guys fir all the great info.


----------



## 220swift

itzdirty is right 970, use the "More Reply Option" at the botton of a new post and you can upload your pictures directly into your post.......


----------



## Rick Howard

Doh! I always forget something..... Directions would have been nice of me. Sorry 970.


----------



## 220swift

Very nice addition the collection arrived. It's a Rich Cronk flagship howler. Found it online. The owner said he purchased it about 15 years ago. I've already sent Rich a picture and he confirmed the approximate age. Even after 15 years, this howler has a very rich (no pun intended) deep sound and will run a full range of sounds, from a real good kiyi to a very deep wolf howl. I really like this howler.


----------



## 220swift

ya, this IS a real nice addition to the collection, I really like this howler.


----------



## 220swift

WILD LIFE CALLS​
Started production sometime during 1959​
Metal type reed (enclosed)​
These calls were made by the Green Head Company for Wild Life. The indain head was not stamped on all calls. There is not a lot of information about these early calls or the Wild Life Calls company.






​


----------



## 220swift

Black Duck Game Call Company​Production began in the mid 1960's​Edward Mehok was the call maker​





​
Edward Mehok and Frank Dupey started turning out calls in the basement of Ed's home in 1966. The first Fox or Predator call was a wooden call and was also the P-600. It was the predecessor to the plastic P-600 in the above photo. This is the early P-600 because of the mottled gray color, later P-600's were black in color. The plastic P-600 used a Wintress metal reed in a metal sleeve.

Ed Mehok passed away in 1985 while making calls in his basement.


----------



## prairiewolf

Thats a wierd design, but interesting.


----------



## 220swift

Ya Ed, the deeper I get into these calls the more odd things I'm seeing and reading about.


----------



## 220swift

Not a vintage call but I pick it up for the great color contrast. The center body is maple with a red heart wood on each end. Has good sound.






​





​


----------



## 220swift

Stonegod said:


> That is a neat wood/color combo!! On the black duck call what are the measurements on it?......it looks big.


Not all that big SG, 3 1/4" long.






​


----------



## Rick Howard

Who is the maker on the redheart maple call? That toneboard and reed looks familiar. Would it be Al.... I can not remember the last name now.


----------



## 220swift

itzDirty said:


> Who is the maker on the redheart maple call? That toneboard and reed looks familiar. Would it be Al.... I can not remember the last name now.


I'm not sure Rick. I've requested that info. This was an EBay purchase. When I find out I'll let you know.


----------



## prairiewolf

Rick, are talking about Al of THO ?


----------



## Rick Howard

Yes I am Ed. It almost reminds me of your toneboard too. Except for the duralar reed and it looks a little shorter than yours.... and you ditch the castrating band too right?


----------



## prairiewolf

sometimes I do, I think he, gets his supplies from the same place I do


----------



## Rick Howard

Using the call I have of yours the thing that reminds me of yours on that one is the shoulder and the base.

I was thinking it might help ID the maker but Al sells his toneboards so it does not help really.


----------



## 220swift

I'm in contact with the call maker now by email. I'll have his info by morning. All I know now is his web site, teamgohunting.com


----------



## bones44

Very cool calls Mike. Amazing what turns up when you really look for it. Never heard nor seen any made by black duck calls.


----------



## prairiewolf

Yes Rick, I use to buy toneboards from Al, and when searching one time for other supplies, I found what I make mine from and thought that is probably what he does also. It saves the drilling.


----------



## Rick Howard

Drilling is the worst. It is hard to be as accurate as I want to. I want to try some molding but it will be awhile before I get around to it.

Mike which end of the Black Duck call to you blow into... The shape of that call looks similar to something I have been working on for SG......


----------



## Rick Howard

LOL I would probably have enough time....


----------



## Weasel

THO's name is Al Woodard. One thing for certain about Al, he makes some beautiful calls and his attention to detail is second to none.


----------



## Rick Howard

Thank you Weasel... It was on the tip of my tongue. I have seen a few of his calls. I have yet to hold one of his calls in my hands. I have a toneboard of his though. I bought one with some grunt tubes from his store. Al has helped me with some enclosed reed calls too.


----------



## 220swift

itzDirty said:


> Who is the maker on the redheart maple call? That toneboard and reed looks familiar. Would it be Al.... I can not remember the last name now.


TGH Game Calls out of Covington WA.


----------



## 220swift

itzDirty said:


> Mike which end of the Black Duck call to you blow into... The shape of that call looks similar to something I have been working on for SG......


The end with the small lip is the input end.


----------



## Rick Howard

Thanks Mike.


----------



## 220swift




----------



## azpredatorhunter

Any info on Mick Lacy? I have a custom "Hook" duck and a pheasant call by Big River Game Calls. "Older calls" never used in new cond. Sorry it's off topic...


----------



## azpredatorhunter

I think wallnut.


----------



## 220swift

I've very little knowledge outside of predator calls. I just never got into any other calling. I can spot an old call, but could not tell you anything about it's origin.


----------



## prairiewolf

He has Bois de Rose call coming soon, LOL


----------



## prairiewolf

An open reed in the same design as your crow call.


----------



## 970TJ

Sorry for the delay guys, here are the pictures of my dad's calls. He actually has been in the hospital due to seizures, and just got out a couple days ago. He can't drive for awhile, so I'm trying to get over to Utah to take him out calling.

Burnham Bros. calls. As you can see that WF4 is well used. I've probably seen close to 100 coyotes/badgers/fox/bobcats come into this call. He bought two when he bought this one, and gave me the other one when I started hunting on my own. (20+ years ago)
They still make the WF4, but it's quite a bit different. (Bigger, and you can tell they're made on automated machines now)









Herb's Howler package, and the hand written invoice.
















Tally ho and the instuctions that came with it















So nice not having to use photobucket.....


----------



## 220swift

Good calls 970TJ. The Herb's and the TALLY-HO are very collectable and are very nice pieces. If ever there's a thought of selling either, please contact me.

Hope you can get over to your dad soon, sounds like he could use the distraction of a hunt. Here's wishing yor father a speedy recovery.


----------



## prairiewolf

Some very nice vintage calls ! Hope your dad gets better soon.


----------



## bones44

Those are some really nice calls ! Even better knowing the history on them. Hope your Dad heals soon !


----------



## youngdon

I agree the history behind them gives them sentimental value as well as monetary value. I hope your Dad is feeling better.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Great pics and calls, you can still get the original rubber bands from Burnham Bros.


----------



## 970TJ

Thanks for the kind words guys. I'm heading to see him the week of 11/4. He can't drive, so I'm taking him out calling at out old stomping grounds in the west desert of Utah. Should be a good time. There's one stand that has produced nearly every time we've call there for close to 20 years. In fact, I was about 12 when I watched him call in 6 coyotes at once in one stand! Yes 6, believe it or not, and he got 4 off them. 
He called in 3 in the same spot last year and I missed all of them......still hearing about that! When I told him I was coming over he said "if you're gonna shoot like you did last year, just leave your *[Excuse my language.... I have a limited vocabulary]* gun in the truck and throw rocks at 'em". God love the old man!

This whole thing with him being sick has me doing a lot of reflecting. I always knew there would be a day when my big, *[Excuse my language.... I have a limited vocabulary]*, tough dad would start to break down, but I'm not liking it nor am I ready for it.

On another note, I just got my new catalog from All Predator Calls, and I'll be damned if they don't carry the exact red Tally Ho that I posted a pic of above. I'm sure there are differences, but it's the first time I've seen one for sale new.


----------



## 970TJ

Sorry, I triggered the censors with d*amn, bada**, and g*d. Now I know; won't happen again.


----------



## youngdon

I wish you the best of luck in Nov. with your Dad hunting 970. You'll never be ready for him to be anything other than the big tough guy he always was. Enjoy each other as much as you are allowed.


----------



## Rick Howard

Yeah I got out with my pops for a few stands last weekend. He does not move like he use to either. He is in good shape for his age but, it is hard watching the inevitable. I pray everyday that he gets to go out with his boots on.

Hope things take a turn for the better for your old man 970. Keep him movin.


----------



## 970TJ

My dad seemed to bounce back some when I told him I was coming over for a week. I just got a new Foxpro Wildfire a few days ago, so I'm excited to give that a try. I've had a JS Preymaster for years, but I only ever used it night hunting. And my dad calls electronic calls "cheating". lol He's never owned one except for an eight track call he's had set up in his all of his trucks since before I was born, but I think he's a little excited to check out the Foxpro as well. 
It's just going to be me and him for a whole week because my mom is going out of town. Should be a good time. Although he can't drive, so I'll either have to drive his truck, or he'll have to shoehorn into my Jeep on 35's. He's a little, shall we say "particular" about his truck, so that'll be interesting; I've never driven any if his trucks, ever.

Another thing I'm excited about, is he's had this OLD rifle that my mom bought at a yard sale 40 years ago for $5 that's been sitting in a corner ever since. When I was there last, I took a bunch of pics and did some research, and it turns out its a 1869 Tower that was converted to a Snider. The rifle is in great shape, and I found ammo for it so we're going to throw some rounds down range through that as well. It's .577 caliber!
Looking forward to it.


----------



## Antlerz22

Keep us posted and send pics of that old rifle--never even heard of one of those.


----------



## 220swift

don't forget to ask if any of his old calls are for sale.....LOL. have a great week!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rick Howard

Glad to hear your pops is perking up. Sounds like a great trip coming! Have fun and post pics!


----------



## hassell

Good luck with your time with Dad, and good luck hunting.


----------



## 970TJ

Thanks guys! Heading to Utah on Sunday. The old man is bringing out his 1973 Ruger flat bolt .220 swift. He hasn't shot that rifle in years. He mainly hunts with a Remington 600 in .222, which is a sweet rifle itself. Can't wait, gonna be a good time! I'll get pics for certain.....if I can hit anything. LOL
I have a bunch of pics of the Snider ill post up when I get to work tomorrow.


----------



## 220swift

Love to see a picture of that Ruger........enjoy your time in Utah!


----------



## bones44

Good luck and have fun !


----------



## 220swift

This thread will continue right after the first of the year.....several vintage call purchases are in transit and putting together pictures and info on current calls purchased. I'm now at 235 calls, the wife thinks I've lost my marbles......if this is what losing your marbles is like great, I'm having a ball putting this collection together......... :nut:


----------



## 220swift

odds and ends for a few years, maybe a dozen or so, all the rest have been over the last year..............of that 235, about 2/3rds are vintage and the rest are current call maker calls, no production stuff anymore......


----------



## prairiewolf

Thats a very good size collection Mike congrats ! cant wait to see some more of them.


----------



## 220swift

so break out some of that moldy money......... :smile:


----------



## 220swift

back yard huh...............


----------



## 220swift

predator call collection...LOL


----------



## Rick Howard

So we expect pics sg....... You can email them to me and I will post if need be.


----------



## 220swift

:thumbsup: LOL


----------



## 220swift

I think he meant the calls you're going to invest in...............LOL


----------



## bones44

HAHA I knew you had more than you knew what to do with you old cheapskate ! :teeth:


----------



## Hortontoter

Calls come in many varieties. I make my best calls at the poker table.


----------



## Model97shooter

Some of the calls in my collection...........


----------



## 220swift

that's a very nice set of calls. I especially like the Circe, Mallardtone and Higley's. The Crit'r Call is also a nice call. Would the Mallardtone and/or the Higley's be for sale?


----------



## Model97shooter

Thanks, thats a part of the collection. Yours are pretty sweet as well. The higleys im gonna hang onto but i have another set that i could part with or trade? Ill try and post a picture of them. I cant find ones with labels. The critter call is a Poudre Piper. I wish i had the pill bottle it came in but oh well.........


----------



## 220swift

Ya, the Poudre Piper was the early calls of Major Boddicker's, then came the Crit'R Calls. The pill bottle would really add to that ones value.The mottled pink and white like yours is the first production run and they made 1000 of them.


----------



## Model97shooter

Here is the other set of Higleys. Letme know if your interested in these. I have other duplicates as well.


----------



## prairiewolf

That elk call looks like the first call I made back in the early 70's.


----------



## Model97shooter

Its a pretty slick call. Similar to the Herters.


----------



## 220swift

pm sent


----------



## 220swift

A special Crit'r Call

This is a special call to me. As some of you know that have read these collecting posts, Crit'r calls are some of my favorite go to calls when in the field. I purchased this on line a couple months ago and have just got around to posting, I have several to post and will get them up when I can. The call is the standard model in the green color. As you can see the call has a National Trappers Association label on it. The enclosed letter is from Major L. Boddicker, is signed and dated January 10, 2001. I have not yet established the total number of these Major Boddicker gave away, but I do plan on contacting him to try and find out. If I do find out I will update this post. As a side note I was also a NTA member from1972 to 1998 but a job change and a hiatus from hunting, fishing and trapping, I dropped all my memberships from Associations for several years and have recently started rejoining them.


----------



## Rick Howard

There is a collector. Cool call Mike.


----------



## 220swift

Thanks Rick!


----------



## 220swift

Not vintage but great calls for the collection...........

Below are two of PT's Bigdrowdy's calls. These are some of his first retail calls. I purchased these a few weeks ago and have just now gotten the time to post. These calls are extremely well made. The left call made up of Bloodwood intake and exhaust, the barrel is Orange Osage (hedge). It has a brass ring inlay and a CA finish. The call on the right has the Orange Osage intake and exhaust with an Orange Agate barrel. It has a copper ring inlay with the CA finish. I'm currently setting up a recording system and will post sounds when that is completed. I can tell you these calls sound very good.






​


----------



## Rick Howard

Rodney impresses me at each turn.... Literally. He has a great imagination, a good eye, and a good touch. I'm looking forward to getting mine.


----------



## 220swift

I too find his work very imaginative...............


----------



## youngdon

Nice grab Mike.

Rodney is making some awesome calls for sure.


----------



## 220swift

Thanks guys, SG you did not miss a call for sale post. I was just able yo get in on the ground floor of Bigd's call making. Keeping watching, I think you'll see his calls come up for sale.


----------



## 220swift

*TALLY-HO*​​Tal Lockwood of South Dakota design and started production of this call in 1964. The call is an open reed with the reed made of a vinyl. The first calls were made in a red color, but due to different mold companies being used the red would come out in different shades. The green, like the one pictured below, came later. All calls were originally shipped in a "pill bottle" style container with an instruction sheet. In 1995 the calls started shipping in a plastic bag with an instruction card. Newer Tally-Ho's are a brighter red and the vinyl reed is wider.​​




​​




​


----------



## Rick Howard

Cool call Mike. By wider do you mean a thicker gauge or wider across the air channel?


----------



## 220swift

wider across the air channel and tone board......


----------



## Rick Howard

Interesting...... Thanks Mike.


----------



## 220swift

the sound was and is very good, this call was very popular and is still sold today.


----------



## Rick Howard

I have one of the newer models amd like it very much.


----------



## 220swift

good to know Rick.......


----------



## 220swift

220swift said:


> A special Crit'r Call
> 
> This is a special call to me. As some of you know that have read these collecting posts, Crit'r calls are some of my favorite go to calls when in the field. I purchased this on line a couple months ago and have just got around to posting, I have several to post and will get them up when I can. The call is the standard model in the green color. As you can see the call has a National Trappers Association label on it. The enclosed letter is from Major L. Boddicker, is signed and dated January 10, 2001. I have not yet established the total number of these Major Boddicker gave away, but I do plan on contacting him to try and find out. If I do find out I will update this post. As a side note I was also a NTA member from1972 to 1998 but a job change and a hiatus from hunting, fishing and trapping, I dropped all my memberships from Associations for several years and have recently started rejoining them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SANY2665.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SANY2660.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SANY2663.JPG


I had a chance to talk with Major Boddicker at the Colorado Trappers Convention about this NTA special give away call. As he remembers there was 750 of these made for the NTA for 2001. He seem quite surprised to see one complete with the letter.


----------



## Rick Howard

That is awesome!


----------



## 220swift

pretty cool to complete a call story...............


----------



## Rick Howard

I would say!


----------



## prairiewolf

Thanks for updating us Mike, very neat you got to talk to him about the call.


----------



## 220swift

Thanks PW, It was also really good to attend one of his calling seminars. That was the number one reason I went to the Convention in the first place.


----------



## 220swift

Here is a call I recently received from Bigdrowdy. I looks great and has excellent sound. I have Rodney jump in here and tell about the wood..........






​​




​


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

The wood is osage orange flame burnt to give it some color. Polished in side and out. Then the call was brushed several times in teak oil and allowed to dry for a few days. This gives great UV and weather protection then dipped in spar to seal. Hope you like the call Mike. Good Luck!!


----------



## 220swift

It's a great addition to the collection Rodney!


----------



## Rick Howard

Nice work Rodney!


----------



## 220swift

Pictured below is the Black Duck Predator Call Model P-605. This is the predecessor the Black Duck call I posted earlier in the topic. Earliest of the logos read Black Duck Whiting, IND.






​​




​​




​​




​​
This is a very nice example of the first of the Black Duck predator calls.


----------



## prairiewolf

Very nice looking call Rodney !


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

Thanks everyone I appreciate your opinions and thoughts. I got to thank those that have helped me get this far and put up with my questions. I got some crosscut Osage and this stuff is trully Awesome!! Really challenging to turn but when the stars align WOW!!!! i even pickup some 75 year (green colored ) to try and work. I can wait till I get to those.


----------



## 220swift

A couple more of interest. These are E.J. Sceery call kits. These are earlier kits, kits are now in blister packs instead of these nice hard plastic cases. I've e-mailed The Sceery company for info on these and have not heard back from them yet.

The Western Kit​




​​​The Eastern Kit​




​​​
I'll update the info if/when I hear from Sceery.


----------



## prairiewolf

Wow, those are a nice find !!


----------



## 220swift

Thanks PW, they appear to have never been used..............


----------



## Rick Howard

Awesome score Mike. To bad everything comes in the blister packs these days..... I guess I ship mine in a cardboard box so... I can't have too much to say lol.


----------



## 220swift

LOL


----------



## youngdon

What is the approximate age of these calls Mike?


----------



## 220swift

Don, that's what I'm waiting to find out from the Sceery Company. I've requested production dates from start to when they went to a blister pack. I wonder if I will ever hear from them.


----------



## 220swift

Just a bit of unusual calls. A closed reed and open reed made from antelope horn......






​


----------



## 220swift

Seems like a good weekend to inventory the call collection, picture heavy.................






​​




​​




​​




​​




​​




​​




​​
This is my call bag that I carry in my vehicle when I'm out calling.....






​​




​​




​​




​​




​​




​​




​​




​​




​​




​


----------



## hassell

Very nice indeed, comparable to some guys tackle boxes.


----------



## Rick Howard

That is quite an awesome collection, Mike. I recognize a few


----------



## 220swift

278 is the current call count including vintage, new, hand turned by call makers and diaphragms.


----------



## prairiewolf

Mike, do you use any of the vintage calls when you go calling? By the way very nice collection !


----------



## 220swift

Ed, I carry the first call I bought in the fall of 1970. It's a Mallardtone enclosed reed call. Called a coyote the second stand I setup on back then.









It's the center call on the bottom row.


----------



## prairiewolf

Thats one brand I have never owned, just never saw them around this area. Of course Circe (original) was just a few miles from my home so that was what I always used.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

Quite a collection Mike and growing you really need to head down this way and lets put them to use! LOL


----------



## youngdon

Nice collection Mike, I take it the wife was busy elsewhere that day.


----------



## Rick Howard

^^^^^ lol


----------



## 220swift

youngdon said:


> Nice collection Mike, I take it the wife was busy elsewhere that day.


She has been in Texas for the last two weeks, so that when I get to play with my toys. LOL


----------



## 220swift

A couple additions.......

The first is a Circe Big Top 3 way call.​The top rotates to produce three different sounds, cottontail, jackrabbit, squeaker.​This call was the latest of the 3 way calls but is still pre 1963​​




​​​This one is just another Mallardtone predator call.​​




​


----------



## youngdon

Nice, is all the NASCAR stuff gone now ?


----------



## 220swift

NO, and the wife reminds me of that every week.......lol


----------



## youngdon

What!
She's back from Texas?


----------



## Rick Howard

Awesome.


----------



## 220swift

youngdon said:


> What!
> She's back from Texas?


Yup, been home a couple weeks, already planning the next trip.........lol


----------



## hassell

Real nice calls, thanks for sharing and good luck on your next break.


----------



## 220swift

OK everyone, it's time I bring this topic back, I will be updating pictures and descriptions over this weekend and will start posting more call pictures then............


----------



## prairiewolf

I'm sitting here waiting....................................................................


----------



## Ruger

Awesome!


----------



## hassell

Bring it on.


----------



## 220swift

Well guys I picked a poor weekend for trying to revive this topic, ended up working all weekend and then the honey do's kicked in so please stand by. Hopefully this holiday weekend will afford me the needed time.


----------



## hassell

You have my backing.


----------

